# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Tiểu Đội DIYodira

## Diyodira

Chào ACE diễn đàn.
Nhân dịp xuân về, chúc cả nhà cùng gia quyến năm mới An Khang Thịnh Vượng!

Cuối năm dọn dẹp nghĩ sớm nên rảnh rỗi, đi vô đi ra không biết làm gì nên làm vài ảnh chào sân AE, trôi dạt từ vườn chuối sang cũng lâu, chém cũng nhiều mà chưa show gì cho xôm diễn đàn.

Em thứ 1:


Hframe, được sinh ra vào những năm giữa thập niên đầu của thế kỷ 21 (2005), hiện tại dùng step 6nm ruột NS, trước đó em nó dùng servo Mitsubishi J2, cuối thập niên đó Mitsu bị đứt hàng đàn móc ruột làm cho khách.
Kích thước hữu dụng: x620, y1420, z270.
Em nó chủ yếu ăn kim loại, chuyên dùng để chạy các trục x của máy.
Độ chính xác của máy khá cao, hiện vẫn là công cụ chủ lực trong sx.



[ATTACH=CONFIG]6084[/ATTACH

]



Thanks

----------

anhcos, anhxco, Gamo, minhtriet, nhatson, ppgas, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

Vitme chắc bước 20 bác nhể , spindle loại gì vay bác?

----------


## Diyodira

Em thứ 2:

Cfram, sinh vào năm 2014, em nó dùng step 5phase khủng của Mycom.
Kích thước hữu dụng: 1.5kw x 5spindle, x200, y500, z400
Em này cũng cũng chủ yếu ăn mica, gỗ và kim loại trừ sắt thép.
Độ chính xác cũng khá cao, và tương lai em nó sẽ là một trêt một lầu, trệt sẽ có 3 trục A.
Qua tết em show tiếp.









Thanks

----------

Gamo, minhtriet

----------


## Diyodira

> Vitme chắc bước 20 bác nhể , spindle loại gì vay bác?


Spindle của japan 2.2kw, ER20
Em nó toàn part japan ngay cả modul frame, bàn.

Thanks

----------


## emptyhb

Nhìn ảnh xong emnhớ bác Diyodira này là bác Trí Thành CNC thì phải. Hic, có lần muốn mua xác con máy phay của bác mà bác ở tận trong nam nên không giám liên lạc.

----------


## Nam CNC

Trí Thành là ông khác ông ới.... do bác Thành gì đó chém quá nên nó lẫn lộn tùm lum chứ 2 bác này em biết hết hehehe

----------


## anhxco

Tiếp đi bác ui, e muốn thấy đủ 1 tiểu đội cơ!

----------


## itanium7000

> Tiếp đi bác ui, e muốn thấy đủ 1 tiểu đội cơ!


Tiểu đội trưởng của bác ấy đây:

----------


## Diyodira

> Tiểu đội trưởng của bác ấy đây:


Đúng rồi, chuẩn bị cho rã phần điện, dọn dẹp sạch sẽ xong qua tết lên đời, tí nữa show đồ chơi của em nó.
Thanks

----------


## nhatson

tiểu đội robot đâu rồi anh di do di ra

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

và đây là hai em văn công, phục vụ cho tiểu đội, kiêm pha trà, viết thư, biểu diễn văn nghệ ... xoa bóp.

MOVEMASTER RM-501 MITSUBISHI





Thanks

----------

biết tuốt, CBNN, CKD, Gamo, lkcnc, Luyến, minhtriet, nhatson, occutit, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

Cơ bản xong việc tết, lại rãnh mang em ATC BT30 ra tắm rửa, qua tết chọn xác nào ngon làm 1 em ATC có việc cần.
Banh ra rồi giờ nhét cái đống lông đền nón vào chua quá.






Thanks

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

ko có cái dại nào giống cái dại nào  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

> ko có cái dại nào giống cái dại nào


Cục này mua chắc phải 4 năm, để mai phay cái càng biểu diễn xem hí hí...
Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

cha di vô đi ra chuối dễ sợ , lúc mua không chịu bảo trì , để 4 năm sét nghẹt rồi đem ra khoe , mất thẫm mỹ , mất hết cái ngon của nó luôn. Cái này dài và đường kính bao nhiêu mà to thế anh Thành ? được bao nhiêu rpm ? em đang mê mấy em phi 90 dòng mini của brother , ngày trước lỡ bán cho KHoaC3 giờ tiếc quá...

----------


## ppgas

> Cục này mua chắc phải 4 năm, để mai phay cái càng biểu diễn xem hí hí...
> Thanks.


Bác diyo,
Còn cục nào tương tự không? bt30 nhỏ gọn thèm quá!

----------


## Diyodira

> cha di vô đi ra chuối dễ sợ , lúc mua không chịu bảo trì , để 4 năm sét nghẹt rồi đem ra khoe , mất thẫm mỹ , mất hết cái ngon của nó luôn. Cái này dài và đường kính bao nhiêu mà to thế anh Thành ? được bao nhiêu rpm ? em đang mê mấy em phi 90 dòng mini của brother , ngày trước lỡ bán cho KHoaC3 giờ tiếc quá...


Trời ơi hồi đó có dám mơ atc gì đâu, Lúc đó mua cả mấy trăm kg mang cá chế máy  nên nó tặng cục này về vứt lăn lóc, giờ mới thấy giá trị của nó,  nó nặng 18kg Bạc đạn thấy nó nằm hết thân luôn, chỉ có gờ khỏang 1phân, chắc 5 hoặc hơn.
Thanks

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác diyo,
> Còn cục nào tương tự không? bt30 nhỏ gọn thèm quá!


Trứơc giờ ít để ý tới mấy cái này nên không nhặt bác ơi, con này nặng và to lắm chứ không gọn đâu.
Thanks

----------


## Diyodira

Các vòng đo của em nó nè bác Nam



Thanks

----------


## ppgas

> Trứơc giờ ít để ý tới mấy cái này nên không nhặt bác ơi, con này nặng và to lắm chứ không gọn đâu.
> Thanks


Thêm cái motor 10kg kéo spin nữa là 28kg, quá ngon cho một con bt30. Nếu tiện tay, bác nhặt giúp em 1 cái thì hay quá!

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy cái vòng đệm đen đen đó là 1 dạng ló xo lắp vào cái trục đó hả bác đi-ra-đi vô

----------


## Diyodira

> Mấy cái vòng đệm đen đen đó là 1 dạng ló xo lắp vào cái trục đó hả bác đi-ra-đi vô


Chính xác, vòng đó hình chóp nón, úp từng cặp vào nhau, có thể thay bằng lò xo có lực tương đương, nhưng phải tính tóan khỏang cách chính xác chứ không sẽ có vấn đề, thấy khoai tây bàn vậy nhưng không khuyến khích lắm.
Thanks

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

Đầu năm show đồ chơi chuẩn bị nâng cấp em phay cơ Hitachi lên CNC.

Driver NS
Motor step 2-phase thửa từ bác Quãng còn nóng hổi )), kết nhất là em nó đồng bộ, to con và lại dual sharp để gắn tay quay khi cần phay cơ chút chút.

----------


## biết tuốt

mấy em này dòng mấy A bác ? , driver nhât son thì phải

----------


## Diyodira

> mấy em này dòng mấy A bác ? , driver nhât son thì phải


Chưa tra datasheet bác ơi, hàng này chắc OEM, chỉ có tem mã hiệu, dòm tướng chỉ đoán được cỡ 1200 Oz.
Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

dòng này là động cơ bước được thiết kế riêng cho máy thêu barudan ,không bao giờ tra ra tài liệu đâu , hơi cổ 1 tí hehehe , chắc cỡ 20 năm chứ ít gì , mặt bích 105mm torque thì bèo lắm cũng trên 8N.m phối hợp drive "1 núi" chắc phê lắm , em đoán chắc 4A trở lên.... quay tay mượt lắm chắc chạy cực êm , con này hơi bị ngon vì máy thêu nó nhích tới nhích lui hơi nhanh à

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> dòng này là động cơ bước được thiết kế riêng cho máy thêu barudan ,không bao giờ tra ra tài liệu đâu , hơi cổ 1 tí hehehe , chắc cỡ 20 năm chứ ít gì , mặt bích 105mm torque thì bèo lắm cũng trên 8N.m phối hợp drive "1 núi" chắc phê lắm , em đoán chắc 4A trở lên.... quay tay mượt lắm chắc chạy cực êm , con này hơi bị ngon vì máy thêu nó nhích tới nhích lui hơi nhanh à


kinh nhẩy, biết lí lịch em motor luôn

----------


## Diyodira

May mà ông Nam không phang sớm thì mất công phết, thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> May mà ông Nam không phang sớm thì mất công phết, thanks.


ngừng dự ớn hả anh?

----------


## Diyodira

> ngừng dự ớn hả anh?



Trời dễ gì ngừng dự án mang tầm cỡ quốc gia, mất công tìm tung tích motor đó.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

tưởng mất job turning chứ hehe

----------


## Diyodira

Em C-fram đã chuyển công năng rồi, có vẽ hợp với thân hình vạm vỡ của em nó, nghĩa là nó cũng có nhiệm vụ mới: mộng vuôn, tròn, chạy liên hợp cửa-hộc cho bếp, tủ-bàn-ghế  :Smile: 






AE thích em nào trong tiểu đội DIYodira thì mình lôi nó qua sàn mua bán show giá nhé.

Tks

----------

huyquynhbk, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Đầu năm show đồ chơi chuẩn bị nâng cấp em phay cơ Hitachi lên CNC.
> 
> Driver NS
> Motor step 2-phase thửa từ bác Quãng còn nóng hổi )), kết nhất là em nó đồng bộ, to con và lại dual sharp để gắn tay quay khi cần phay cơ chút chút.


e này cụ Đi zô đi za đã có phương án nào chạy ngon chưa? chia sẻ cho e ít kinh nghiệm với. đang có 3 chú mà chưa dám nghịch.hix!

----------


## Diyodira

> e này cụ Đi zô đi za đã có phương án nào chạy ngon chưa? chia sẻ cho e ít kinh nghiệm với. đang có 3 chú mà chưa dám nghịch.hix!


à mấy con này mình móc đích nó đấu lại song song ra 4 dây rồi, dùng cũng bình thường, tks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## dungtb

> à mấy con này mình móc đích nó đấu lại song song ra 4 dây rồi, dùng cũng bình thường, tks.


Loại step 8 dây ra rất hay ở chỗ có thể đấu song song hoặc nối tiếp tùy theo ứng dụng cần vận tốc cao hay là cần momen lớn , loại step 8 dây hàng mới của leadshine cũng khá là đắt tiền đó

----------


## Diyodira

> Loại step 8 dây ra rất hay ở chỗ có thể đấu song song hoặc nối tiếp tùy theo ứng dụng cần vận tốc cao hay là cần momen lớn , loại step 8 dây hàng mới của leadshine cũng khá là đắt tiền đó


Con này nó ra 6 dây mới ác.

----------


## Diyodira

Lâu quá không đi bãi, sáng nay đầu tuần, do ảnh hưởng bão nên trời mát, đi nít gió lại vấp trúng cục gần 30kg, thương lượng một hồi 7 xị, thấy nặng sợ đau lưng nên bo 50k ảnh vác lên yên xe dùm, còn cảm ơn ríu rít, chưa biết làm gì, lên khoe cả nhà cho vui, tks.

----------


## nhatson

roài ... để nhật sơn qua xin đểu

----------

Diyodira, solero

----------


## Diyodira

> roài ... để nhật sơn qua xin đểu



Nhật Sơn ơi xin đừng mơ nhé anh  :Smile: 








nhìn em nó muốn nổi máu dê, chắc để anh hiếp trước nha, bữa nào săn cho nha, làm đầu tiện gắn lên khung H post bên topic của em đóa, làm index headstock mà không biết con này max bao nhiêu vòng.

tks

----------


## nhatson

ko có drive thì em cứ mơ thôi, hơ hơ

----------


## hung1706

Haha em có 1 bộ full motor driver và bảng panel điều khiển luôn nè  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Ui, chú Hưng đẹp giai  :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

> ko có drive thì em cứ mơ thôi, hơ hơ


Chời ơi, driver của nó đi vấp té đầy đường NS à, tks

----------


## terminaterx300

máy con này tốc thấp àh, khoảng 200-300 max thôi. chạy resolver nên index ko ngon lắm  :Big Grin:  đồng chí NS cứ tiếp tục mơ  :Cool:

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

Hôm qua vừa hoàn thành và gia nhập một thành viên mới trong đội hình DIYodira, nay khoe cả nhà tiếp.

Thành viên này cũng khá nặng, khoảng 700kg, dùng Step và spin 1.5kw phi 65 nhỏ gọn.

Đặc biệt là em nó XYZ full nhôm đúc Japan, trong rất sang trọng và quý phái.

Gầm khá cao, chắc bữa nào ngâm cứ cho nó bàn AB để đua đoài  :Smile: 









Tks

----------

CKD

----------


## Diyodira

Con máy này chắc NS nhớ, 3 năm mới xong  :Smile:

----------


## khoa.address

> Nhờ Mod xóa dùm 3 cái hình phía dưới, tks.


Bác vào phần chỉnh sửa, chọn đến bản đầy đủ, kéo xuống dưới chọn quản lý tập tin đính kèm, nó hiện ra cái cửa sổ rất nhiều hình, chọn hình cần xóa, bấm dấu x ở góc trên bên phải. Lưu lại là ok.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## nhatson

> Con máy này chắc NS nhớ, 3 năm mới xong


máy marking đây mà

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

> Ui, chú Hưng đẹp giai


Khen tui đập chai tui tặng cặp thùng này, về dùng con fót tét 8"  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

Báo cáo bác Gamo xong.



Chuẩn bị dự án mới kiểu open 2 đường tiếng, em Lowther đảm nhận mid-high, dự tính cắt dưới 50hz, tks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Khen tui đập chai tui tặng cặp thùng này, về dùng con fót tét 8"


Hix... cho con Lowther thì lấy, cái thùng này xấu quá  :Wink: 

Đề nghị thiết kế cho đẹp nhe, để tui còn bắt chước

----------


## Diyodira

> Hix... cho con Lowther thì lấy, cái thùng này xấu quá


Đúng là mới làm thô để nghe test, chưa hòan thiện  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

Dự án loa mới, tks.

----------


## Gamo

Chuyển sang nghe Fostex, đổi cho tui con Lowther đi  :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

[QUOTE=Gamo;133245]Chuyển sang nghe Fostex, đổi cho tui con Lowther đi  :Wink: [/QUỜTE]

Chời ơi, dễ thương và duyên dáng quá hé, làm xong cho thưởng thức là đc òi cụ Gà  :Smile:

----------


## mylove299

Hề hề em cũng đang theo dự án open baffle đây bác Hưng. Bass dùng eminence alpha15 mid treb dùng saba green coild. Bác có tham gia dự án dựng music server full linear PS ko. E đang tính đú theo đây.

----------


## mylove299

Bác gamo chê thùng cho e ké phần được không ợ có cặp sony nỉ 16cm để chưa có thùng nghe ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Hix... cũng đang tò mò, ko biết Open Baffle nghe thế nào

Hiện tại đang kết nhất dạng Horn. Thùng Horn của mình nghe smooth hơn hẳn thùng Bass Reflex

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác gamo chê thùng cho e ké phần được không ợ có cặp sony nỉ 16cm để chưa có thùng nghe a.



Đã rã ra rồi bác ơi, tks.

----------

